# maxxis buckshot vs bfg km2



## Barroll (Oct 11, 2011)

I am pretty much retiring a family members Jeep into my hunting buggy and its needing some new tires and im trying to figure out what is my best bet.  I saw the buckshots and they are pretty cheap so i like them but dont know much about them.  The jeep wont be on pavement much so tread life isnt a major concern.  I do want it to ride decent however.  Should i go the cheap route and get the buckshots or go with the bfg km2's? How bout some other options.  I will be using a 31x10.5x15


----------



## pb4ugotobed (Oct 12, 2011)

Buckshots are all around great tires.  They ride decent, dig good, and last freaking forever.  They're as good as any other MT mud tire without stepping up into a swamper or something of that nature.  If you don't mind spending a bit of money, for 165 each you can get a set of super swamper tsl radials from 4wheelparts.com or from a local 4wheelparts store.  I would highly recommend these, especially for your purpose.  Off-road they will demolish the bfg and the buckshots.  The radials actually ride quite nice as well, I had a set of 33's on my 4runner (daily driver) and they rode great.  If they were wider I would have kept them, but here in fl the sugar sand + 4500 lb truck + 10.5 inch tire = digging yourself in a hole, FAST.  So I traded them for a set of procomp MT's and have overall been pleased, but they're certainly no swamper off road.

For 175 each you can step up to LTB, which if you can put up with a slightly bumpy ride until they warm up on the road, will rule the TSL off road.  Way more aggressive, and the bias ply makes them considerably stronger and more resistant to cutting up the sidewall on stumps, rocks, etc.  For your purpose, mostly off road hunting buggy, I would recommend spending the extra 10 bucks and getting the LTB's.  You probably won't need 4wd anymore unless it gets REAL sloppy, and if it does you can rest assured that out in the middle of nowhere, if anything is going to dig you out, those will.


----------



## coltday (Oct 12, 2011)

Go with some cheap mud tires. Buckshots do pretty good in sand and mud. Ride good on road too. I would not spend the money on KM 2's for a hunting buggy.


----------



## McBeeVee (Oct 12, 2011)

coltday said:


> Go with some cheap mud tires...I would not spend the money on KM 2's for a hunting buggy.



I agree. Check out Craigslist for a used set of tires.


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 12, 2011)

Buckshots ride like crap on the road..... If yer going to be in the mud or woods it dont matter what tire you have because it is going to be a bumpy ride any hoo....... I have Mickey MTZ on mine but I drive on the road as well... I have tried them all and the Mickey's are quiter and smoother riding than the rest.... JMO.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 33x12.50x16 maxxis bighorns on my Silverado 1500. They have lasted probably 40-50k on my daily driving truck which is way more asphalt than mud. Still sitting on plenty of tread to handle whatever might get thrown at me but it is close to time to get into some new ones within the next couple oil changes. You couldn't get me stuck at all when those tires were new. They rode great new and they ride great still, no cupping or uneven wear or anything like that although they don't sing on pavement like they did when they were new, they are just loud but nothing that I wasn't expecting. I will probably end up putting another pair on when I do buy new ones. They are a good tire for the price and I probably wouldn't pay more for those kevlar wrangler m/t's or KM2's or whatever else because mine handle the mud and the street so well as it is. Good luck, the options are endless.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Dunlop Radial Mud Rovers.....Best mud tire I have owned...
Smooth ride and quiet....
Sams club had the best price in my area (W GA)....


----------

